# Any teens here?



## jazvdb (Sep 13, 2009)

i mean i just wanna know how old this place can be...

well im 16


----------



## WiiThoko (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm 13...


----------



## science (Sep 13, 2009)

a/s/l? any1 got webcam? wiithoko you got webcam? 13 is i remember when i was 13. any1 wanna webcam?


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 13, 2009)

@science 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm 15 anyways a lot of people here are teens.


----------



## WiiThoko (Sep 13, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> a/s/l? any1 got webcam? wiithoko you got webcam? 13 is i remember when i was 13. any1 wanna webcam?


What the hell?


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 13, 2009)

19 here.  1 more year before im no longer considered a teen.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 13, 2009)

You young whippersnappers!  (I'm 41)


----------



## jazvdb (Sep 13, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> a/s/l? any1 got webcam? wiithoko you got webcam? 13 is i remember when i was 13. any1 wanna webcam?



Lol


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 13, 2009)

nonce much!?


----------



## Synchromatic (Sep 13, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> a/s/l? any1 got webcam? wiithoko you got webcam? 13 is i remember when i was 13. any1 wanna webcam?


"Hi everyone. I am a young boy looking for fun times with older male. I like to ... "

I'm a teen.


----------



## kevenka (Sep 13, 2009)

19 here! Found this place at the age of 17 i think >


----------



## Nikj14 (Sep 13, 2009)

15 for me


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm 15.14; edit: just remembered I only turn 15 this december.

Its not rare to find many teens on a video game site, after all.


----------



## science (Sep 13, 2009)

WiiThoko said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just think 13 is a cool age i just really miss being 13 so do you have like webcam or msn or aim? i have them all or if i dont i can get one to talk to you i just think 13 is really cool and i miss it and wanna talk to a 13 year old and like see how cool you are with the webcam


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 13, 2009)

16 here. Not much else to say.


----------



## Santee (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm 14 iz can gets into pg-13 movies yeaz andz I text like fuckz.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just turned 13 in July.



			
				IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> I'm 14 iz can gets into pg-13 movies yeaz andz I text like fuckz.


lmfao.


----------



## greenwatch200 (Sep 13, 2009)

15-year-old here. Gathering the teen tempers, are ye?


----------



## purplesludge (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm 19.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 13, 2009)

19 here, nothing else to add.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 13, 2009)

i'm 12 and wat iz this?

Sorry, I had to do it, I know "GBATemp is not 4chan"


In all seriousness, I am 17, just turned it last Saturday


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> a/s/l? any1 got webcam? wiithoko you got webcam? 13 is i remember when i was 13. any1 wanna webcam?



13/f/tokyo add me on skype (pm me 4 name) 2 see my cam.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 13, 2009)

Seventeen. Yeah it's kind of a big deal.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm 13 years old, so I'm a teenager.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2009)

14 going to 15 in November!


----------



## Orc (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm 5.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 13, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> I'm 5.
> *Drr Drr Drr Drr Drr Drr.....*


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 13, 2009)

You guys are young..


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 13, 2009)

18 here
but what does it actually matter?


----------



## science (Sep 13, 2009)

im 46 but at heart i am still young like 13 young but its cool cause i can be like a mentor for you youngins loloolol so any of the younger guys do you have webcam? law i added you thats cool i can like go on skype and we can webcam and i can give you advie and stuff


----------



## luke_c (Sep 13, 2009)

15 this month...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I'm 15.14; edit: just remembered I only turn 15 this december.
> 
> Its not rare to find many teens on a video game site, after all.


Hey, you're born in december too! :yaydecember:

Ontopic: I'm 15, 16 in december.


----------



## flyingpenguin (Sep 14, 2009)

i'm 13. gonna turn 14 in december. i was thinking that most people here would be around 13-15, but i guess not...


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 14, 2009)

-


----------



## Tekkin88 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm 13. (Newb invades! }: ) )


----------



## nutella (Sep 14, 2009)

man is everyone born in december? i'm december too...


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm not even a teen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm just 12.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm 18


----------



## Chopders (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm 17 now, but I think I have found this place when I was about 14.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 14, 2009)

19, 

1 or 2 more years to total freedom.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 14, 2009)

13... 14 in december(yay december but no snow.)


----------



## ComplicatioN (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL Pikachu funny sig

16 here going 17 on november.


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 14, 2009)

13, 14 in Februari


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 14, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added


----------



## WiiThoko (Sep 15, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> WiiThoko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have a a webcam, but no, I'm not going to talk to you.


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 15, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> im 46 but at heart i am still young like 13 young but its cool cause i can be like a mentor for you youngins loloolol so any of the younger guys do you have webcam? law i added you thats cool i can like go on skype and we can webcam and i can give you advie and stuff


pedobear


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 15, 2009)

ima teen...


----------



## Sephi (Sep 15, 2009)

I am 17. I'm an old man.


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah...i thought i coudn't put my real age because i was too young but i
was wrong soooooooooooo...........im 13 (use to say 16)


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 15, 2009)

im a 23 years old female and i like having sex with rich old men


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 16, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> im a 23 years old female and i like having sex with rich old men


I am not old but will soon be rich, you can has sex with me


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 17, 2009)

18 here. Gotta love adulthood. Now 3 more years and I don't have to hide my drinks!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2009)

No but I hope to enter them shortly.


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> No but I hope to enter them shortly.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 17, 2009)

Let's just say I'm between 13 and 15. I think it's pretty obvious for anybody with half a brain (or a whole brain!).


----------



## tajio (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm coming 16 in One and a 1/2 Months


----------



## kongsnutz (Sep 18, 2009)

Im a 17 year old male yay me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i canz get laid


----------



## Raika (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm 15... Although I wish I was still 12...


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 18, 2009)

im . . . . . . . . . . cant say

Im a teen. all i can say is Under 15 and over 12


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 18, 2009)

Im 16 so i can have sex legally yay and round my end no one take your beer off ya coz they dont give a shit so my lifes sorted, just me an ma girl gettin pissed after college all good


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 18, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> I'm 5.


no im 5


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm 16...this thread should be called "pedo's paradise"


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 18, 2009)

14


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > No but I hope to enter them shortly.



No need for that Veho- all the backflips take a great deal of effort and I like to see such things reciprocated not to mention if there was ever some advice to follow "if you meet and "experienced" 16 year old or under walk away" would be it.


----------



## jazvdb (Sep 18, 2009)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> I'm 16...this thread should be called "pedo's paradise"




LMAO, i know...

i didnt expect this


----------



## mad567 (Sep 18, 2009)

17 here


----------



## Raqib12 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm 17.


----------



## Eerpow (Sep 18, 2009)

6teen, oh man i wish I was younger.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 18, 2009)

Was the OP serious?

The question should have been are there any people here NOT teens?

Saw one reply that was 41, congrats you are now not the oldest on the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless I missed someone that's 48+


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know.. do you consider 19 a teenager still?  years go by fast enjoy them :3


----------



## chazam1337 (Sep 19, 2009)

I would assume most of the people here are teens. 15 here. started when I was like 12.


----------



## pizzaman2893 (Sep 19, 2009)

16 here man. going to be 17 soon


----------



## nando (Sep 19, 2009)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Was the OP serious?
> 
> The question should have been are there any people here NOT teens?
> 
> ...




someone posted a thread titled "i'm a 51 yr old newbie" - aghh they speak our language!


... i'm very old my self, but i'm still cool


----------



## updowners (Sep 19, 2009)

[removed]


----------



## SpAM_CAN (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm 14.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm 18. I guess some people sill consider that as being a teenager. I never realized how young gbatemp members were..... this explains alot about some members.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Must... resist... urge to post... Chitty Chitty Bang Bang... pictures.... AAAARGHHH! lol


----------



## RedHero (Sep 19, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> im a 23 years old female and i like having sex with rich old men



I'm not old, and I'm not rich... but I'm a bit older than you (24), and I seem to be the only one in this topic, other than you, who is in the 20-30 age range...

We might make a good match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And you might like having sex with a poor young man WITH manners. I'd old the door open for you and carry into my bed!

*waits for another rejection*

But... man, most people here are really young. I was expecting most of the community here to be in the 20-30 age range. Or maybe they decided to just stay out of the topic >.


----------



## Batang Bartikal (Sep 19, 2009)

1 more year until 13


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 19, 2009)

Heheh hmm just a suggestion, but guys, you DO know why you're called 'teens' right? It has to do with how the number ends in 'teen' ie nineTEEN. If you are 20 or older you are not a teenager any more.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Sep 19, 2009)

15 and counting. Judging by the amount of noobs here, I'd guess most to be around this age, at least intellectually.


----------



## nico445 (Sep 19, 2009)

i'm 14


----------



## casidepro (Sep 19, 2009)

16 Here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One more year till i can take driving lessons Woohoo


----------



## upbumpo190 (Sep 19, 2009)

16 here also... but I have to say, a lot teens my age are worse than 12 year old's, intellectually and maturity wise...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 19, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> im a 23 years old female and i like having sex with rich *young* men


Fixed. I'm fifteen, turning out sixteen in August next year.


----------



## Lumnous (Sep 19, 2009)

17 last june.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2009)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so you're in 4th grade I presume?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm 13 and like music that's older than me...


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 19, 2009)

14. 

I can negotiate a price.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

send me free Ps3 games in the post + find an R4 solution to M&L

That's my negotiating


----------

